# lucino stuff on ebay



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

95-98 200sx 95-99 sentra jdm headlights lucino grille
jdm crystal clear headlights and corners lucino grille
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&rd=1&item=7935414494&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

95-98 200sx tailights se-r lucino jdm
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&rd=1&item=7935411137&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

links dont work


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

fixed


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

JDM NISSAN LUCINO B14 200SX FRONT CONVERSION SR20DE 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=33615&item=7935126823&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW





jdm lucino bumper 95-98 200sx 95-99 sentra se-r new!!
jdm lucino bumper 95-98 200sx 95-99 sentra se-r new!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=36475&item=7934991296&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> 95-98 200sx 95-99 sentra jdm headlights lucino grille
> jdm crystal clear headlights and corners lucino grille
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&rd=1&item=7935414494&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> ...



the tails are stock 200sx tails he just painted red.

and the front are basically the same thing i can get with a chrome stock 200sx grill.. but the bumper is something else.. damn !


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

should i delete these? don't want to mess with your business


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

naw i dont really care.. this guy only has one set of each in stock


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

cool, i'd rather buy from your business, more trustworhty


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no the grill and head lights are cool. and very cheap!......so far. when i get home im goning to bid


black_ser95 said:


> cool, i'd rather buy from your business, more trustworhty


.......damnit now i feel bad lol


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

the corners look like apc


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> the corners look like apc



A Pieceof Crap!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

these arnt apc


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i know that, just making a joke :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> i know that, just making a joke :cheers:


ahhhhhhhhhhhh.........haha


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> jdm lucino bumper 95-98 200sx 95-99 sentra se-r new!!
> jdm lucino bumper 95-98 200sx 95-99 sentra se-r new!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=36475&item=7934991296&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


$125.00 for shipping only a bumper? Thats crazy.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that bumper is big and he probably shpping it ups


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

It dosen't matter how big it is, it'll probably only cost half that price to ship.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

yeah, If you look at the one that was selling the whole front end. His shipping price was only $81.31


----------

